# "Your" song



## empericalbeauty (Nov 17, 2006)

Whats that one song that gets you and your SO really Emotional or in the mood? Or songs that bring you guys closer together even if you just had a fight.. :laughing:

I am listening to some songs right now and almost all of them remind me of Chris. here are the songs: Bonita Applebum - A tribe called quest

In the waiting Line - Zero 7

Let go - Frou frou

Can't take my eyes off you - lauren hill

ALL RADIOHEAD SONGS!

:eusa_whistle::love5::love5::love5::love5:


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2006)

Right here waiting by richard marx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 17, 2006)

Honey You Are My Shining Star - the Manhattens. It used to be in a commercial for some video camera and Nick would always sing it to me


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

"Still the One" and "From this Moment" by Shania Twain, as well as "Let's Stay Together" by Al Green. Those are "our" songs. However, John has a few songs that remind him of me (GNR "Patience" and Oasis "Sally" - I think that's the Oasis name). I can't remember who sang it, but the song "8th World Wonder" reminds me of John.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 17, 2006)

"una musica brutal" by gothan project. ahhh, the memories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 17, 2006)

last night while i was posting this, I texted Chris and Told him A song reminded me of him. He replied and asked which one so I told him it was the one by Zero seven - In the waiting line. 3 minutes later he calls me and he sings the song to me. I melted.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 17, 2006)

hehe cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does he have a good voice? :biggrin:


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 18, 2006)

Singing voice? No..I had to carry the tune a little bit because we both equally suck at singing so we suck together...but it was so hearttouching...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 18, 2006)

That's too sweet Grace! John would never just bust out in song for me! Unless it was "Hell's Bells" or "Welcome to the Jungle!" LOL!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol..


----------



## Harlot (Nov 18, 2006)

BIG EDIT: Ohhhhhh! Relationship wise you mean! Oh in that case:

"Sieze the Day" - Avenged Sevenfold

"Roulette" - System of a Down

I love those songs, it brings back memories :handkuss:


----------



## lynda (Nov 18, 2006)

in your eyes peter gabriel

may it be ewen mcgreger and nicole kidman


----------



## Blondie4U92 (Nov 24, 2006)

"Our song" is Far Away by Nickelback..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> God, I love that boy.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

awwwww, how cute, grace!

lmao @ aquilah!

a song that reminds me of toby is "everything" by lifehouse. the lyrics are soooo sweet. "far away" by nickelback does also!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 6, 2006)

Etta James "At Last".....That's our wedding song.:inlove: :mar:


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 6, 2006)

Aww. thats so cute.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 6, 2006)

There are some good songs here!

Chris played one for me early in our relationship and it still gets to me: "You are the Love of my Life" by a country singer (I can't remember who).

The one that makes me envision us dancing at our wedding someday (hopefully): "Thank You for Loving Me" by Bon Jovi

There are some other songs that make us think of each other, but they're not as romantic:

"Hanging by a Moment" by Lifehouse because they used it when playing clips of the NHL playoffs our first NHL season together

"Angel" by Shaggy

and he's threatening to put "Baby Got Back" as my ringer on his phone. His ringer on my phone is "Tricky" by Run DMC.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

I have always loved "Crazy For You" by Madonna.

Now if I can only find a guy worthy of the song... sigh


----------



## Barbette (Dec 6, 2006)

Songs that get me in the mood...

_Dirt_ - the cover version of Iggy Pop done by Depeche Mode

_Touch Me_ - The Doors

_Spy_ - The Doors

_Undress Me Now_ - Morcheeba

_Je T'aime Moi Non Plus_ - Trash Palace feat. Brian Molko

_Teardrop_ - Massive Attack

_Hairy Trees_ - Goldfrapp


----------



## missnadia (Dec 6, 2006)

One day we were in bed doing.. stuff... and music was playing in the background.. and then "Ready or not" by the Fugees came on... I don't remember which one of us started singing along first but it totally made me crack up considering the situation... Anyway, now any time he's in the mood I get the "Ready or not, here I come....". oops:


----------



## sanelyinsanemom (Dec 8, 2006)

Me and hubby's songs: Still The One-Shania Twain, I Cross My Heart-George Strait,Broken Road-Rascal Flatts


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 8, 2006)

Great song, my dear. Amazingly fantastic song. have you heard of royksopp? I love some of thier songs like "only this moment" and "poor leno"


----------



## toxicity (Dec 8, 2006)

Fire- the Ohio Players

Desert Rose- Sting

Emily- From First To Last (this one gets me emotional) haha


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 8, 2006)

That's my song too, also anything by Maxwell and I Apologize by Anita Baker.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 8, 2006)

our songs are

the promise- when in rome

black- pearl jam

linger- the cranberries

the air that i breathe- the hollies


----------

